# Staring out of cat flap



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

So, my little lady has recently been staring out of the cat flap for what seems like hours at a time (it's probably not). At first I thought it was just because she wanted to be out there but since it is a light sensitive microchip one it's been locking earlier and earlier, but she also seems to do it when it is unlocked. Just staring. Do you think she is worried about something out there or is she just watching the world go by from the comfort of her own home (she used to be a stray). The strange thing is she even does it when it is really dark out there and there isn't really much to see. She doesn't ask to go out, just sits there quietly.

Is this normal?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She can perhaps hear something outside rather than see it as she does it when it's dark too. If she seems happy enough I wouldn't worry but if she is showing any signs of agitation I'd investigate to see what's out there


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Remember she can see, hear and smell a great deal more than you can. It's probably like watching East Enders to her


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

My cat likes half hanging out of the cat flap to survey the scene and then either extricates herself back in or carries on out. She can 'rest' there for some time before deciding,too.xx


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Ha ha, I love the eastenders analogy. It does kinda seem like that! Maybe she is just the kitty equivalent of a couch potato since she spends so much time there. Either that or she is scared she is missing out on the fun out there so has to check every time she hears a noise. She doesn't seem particularly anxious so maybe I'll just get her a more comfortable mat to sit on while she is there!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

You should read Jennie by Paul Gallico - it explains exactly why cats pause on the doorstep & is a wonderful book!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Although motivation for 'flap-guarding' will doubtless vary, I once read that many cats see their flaps as a weak point in their homes because it's where intruders can come in/out. Consequently, cats can develop a habit of sitting in front of them, especially if there are neighbourhood cats they perceive to be a problem. After Bluebell was beaten up by the local bully, she would sit in front of her flap for hours at a time. Not wanting to go out, but just - we think - checking that no one tried to come in.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My cats stare out the windows for hours, especially at night. Lots going on out there that humans don't notice. : )



LoopyL said:


> You should read Jennie by Paul Gallico - it explains exactly why cats pause on the doorstep & is a wonderful book!


You mean "The Abandoned". Sadly, it's out of print now but some libraries still have it. I paid a fortune for a copy a few years ago, because the copy I had as a kid was in tatters. : ) It is a wonderful book every cat lover should read it. In fact so should cat"haters" hehe.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I haven't read 'The Abandoned'  (making note to see if can find a copy of it) but have read 'Jennie' countless times  & it is brilliant:Happy
NB Having just read a review it sounds like the same book with a different name?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

LoopyL said:


> I haven't read 'The Abandoned'  (making note to see if can find a copy of it) but have read 'Jennie' countless times  & it is brilliant:Happy
> NB Having just read a review it sounds like the same book with a different name?


Same book. That's what I am saying. : )

Like you I love it, it is one of my favorite re-reads, since the first time I read it when I was about 12.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry, must be me being dumb:Shy I read it as Jennie :Cat & never knew it had been published with other name 
He wrote some fantastic books


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

LoopyL said:


> Sorry, must be me being dumb:Shy I read it as Jennie :Cat & never knew it had been published with other name
> He wrote some fantastic books


Not dumb! Yes, some really wonderful stories.. Thomasina is another favorite. The Silent Meow. Mrs. A'rris books, Poseidon Adventure. The Snow Goose....I know there are a number of his I have not ever read. Must start tracking them down! However I would not recommend Love Let Me Not Hunger. Ugh.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd recommend 'The Foolish Immortals' which I read first as a teenager altho it isn't about cats.
I'll have to have a dig thru my boxes of books/bookshelves & see what else I can find of his
agree Thomasina is brill


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

I dont have a catflap for Maya yet- but she will ask for the patio door to be opened to the width of her face and sit there for hours, poking her head out.

I'm dreading my gas bill over the winter months.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the book recommendation - just finished Jennie. So cute! And more importantly finished the book while curled up on the sofa with kitty on my lap snoozing away. Bliss!


----------

